# PC Not Picking Up CD Drive [D:\]



## redorb (Feb 1, 2003)

I am having a problem with my PC and would appreciate your help.
My computer is not detecting my CD Drive [D:\]. [In Explorer there is a A:\ Drive and a C:\ Drive but no D:\ Drive.]
On booting up the BIOS is picking up the CD Drive.

MY PC is an IBM Aptiva 2199-100 with AMD K6-2/450Mhz CPU with 64Mb RAM. 
I'm running Windows 98 and I'm using PC-cillan 2002 as my anti-virus program. 
I've run a virus check and my PC is clean.
Not that this should be the problem, but I'm also running Internet Explorer 6 & Outlook Express 6, Office 97, etc.

Interestingly my son's PC [AMD 1600+ with 256 DDR RAM running Windows XP and also using PC-cillan] last week was also not detecting his CD Drive [D:\] & his CD RW Burner [E:\]. So when my PC started playing up we though it was a virus but again PC-cillan said it was clear. He finally resolved his problem [re-installed Windows XP] and has now reformatted his PC & is reloading everything. I want to avoid this.

I also have one minor problem that relates to PC-Cillan [and I'm told it also applied to Nortons]. 
For some unknown reason, from time to time, the mail server is reset by the Anti Virus Program and I have to reset my account details with the my ISP. [I'm using a dial up modem]. My ISP can't help - they say its the anti-virus that causes it & I have to reset my account details.

Thanking you in anticipation that you can assist.
A reply via post AND Email would be appreciated.

Morris Broder
Melbourne, Australia
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

There are *numerous* things that could cause this problem. Please explain what steps you have taken so far.

Has the drive ever worked properly? Are there other CD drives on the ribbon (IDE) or chain (SCSI)? If so, do they work?

Try this http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=114136&highlight=cdrom+drive]thread. Or this http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=114136&highlight=cdrom+drive]thread. If they don't help, let us know. We'll try something else.


----------



## southerngq (Nov 12, 2002)

Try this, 

Go to Device manager, then right click on Hard disk controllers, 
then Properties then Settings. 

Look for Dual IDE channel settings drop down. 
Make sure it is set to default. 
If it is set to "both IDE channels enabled, it will not recognize your cd-rom drive. 

Good luck


----------



## Jeerajat (Sep 5, 2002)

ok when u have done t above try uninstalling t antivirus software this is is the main problem in my opinion


----------



## redorb (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks Guys for your responses - much appreciated.

I've just tried to follow your instructions Southernqq but I can't seem to follow them. Are they for Windows XP?
I'm using Windows 98 which does not have some of your suggested steps. Any ideas what I should do with Win 98?

You may be right that its PC-cillan that is casuing the problem.
I may change to another one, such as Inoculate.

Thanks Again


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I tried to follow directions too (for educational purposes) and I couldn't get them to work either.


----------



## southerngq (Nov 12, 2002)

To all who are working this thread. 
The directions I gave in the earlier post are for Win 98SE. 
I will list them again in case I forgot a step here:

Right click My Computer
Select Properties
Open the Device Manager tab
Select the Hard Disk Controller line
Right click Master IDE controller
Select Properties
Select the settings tab
Look for the drop down menu titled, Dual IDE Channel Settings
Make sure it is set to Default
Click OK and reboot


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks, I have 98 SE and the Line below is where I can't follow

I will list them again in case I forgot a step here:

Right click My Computer 
Select Properties 
Open the Device Manager tab 
Select the Hard Disk Controller line 
Right click Master IDE controller * Mine says Primary at this stage, not "Master"* I right clicked it anyway.

Select Properties *Did that*
Select the settings tab *I show no settings tab*
Look for the drop down menu titled, Dual IDE Channel Settings *I show no drop down menu *
Make sure it is set to Default * Doesn't show on mine*
Click OK and reboot

Same experience for you redorb?


----------



## redorb (Feb 1, 2003)

Bassetman - Ditto.
My Win98 is like yours - different tabs.


----------



## chrisbyrd (Feb 6, 2003)

does the drive get picked up bios when you start up? if it doesnt get detected there then it definately wont work anywhere else


----------



## phillyphil (Feb 6, 2003)

Stating perhaps the obvious, but I've found that with Win 98 (no matter what version), many "problems" can be fixed by a simple overlay install. By that, I mean an install of Windows that does NOT format your drive, only wallpapers the cracks and problems it finds, and leaves all of your data intact. You can do this by running setup.exe from the Win98 folder of your Windows CD, or wherever your Win98 folder is located on your hard drive. Almost bet the farm that this will fix your issue.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd bet the farm that would play havoc with the IE 6 

Does the cdrom drive work in dos?


----------



## phillyphil (Feb 6, 2003)

Don't think an overlay install would affect IE6; it's been my experience that all Windows Update files, including whatever version of IE was previously installed, will not be affected by an overlay install of Win 98.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try it and get back to me 


and it's an overinstall, not overlay


----------



## njm (Feb 7, 2003)

For what it is worth....I found this thread last night while looking for a reason why my win98SE did not recognize a newer 32x CDROM that I installed as the Master on the Secondary, to a Slave HP CDRW (the previous CDROM was a 24x in the same location and all was well, then). When rebooted, Windows did not recognize anything on the Secondary. DOS did, and so did Mandrake Linux 8.1......I then moved it (the 32x CDROM) to the Master position and only piece of hardware on the primary (my HDD is Master on the Primary of an ATA/100 PCI adapter card). Still Windows did not find it at all....Well, where has it not been? I placed the original 24X back in it's Master position, and placed the unrecognized 32X as Master on the Secondary on the card and rebooted.....BINGO!!! There it was...... Go figure.....
Also the sequence that Southernqq suggested is the proper one for the PCI adaptor card, but the tab settings' does not exist for the Primary and Secondary IDE controller on the MOBO.
Thanks, Southernqq for pointing me in that direction, even if I don't understand why....
Maybe some of this will help ID the specific problem.....


----------



## redorb (Feb 1, 2003)

Again Thanks for everyones input.
I will try to fix it up on the weekend.
For the record, the CD ROM was the origianl one that came with the PC and was working fine before my recent problem. 
I have not added any hardware or software so I can't explain the cause.


----------

